# The Cliche Chocolate Lava Cake



## AnxiousCowboy (Jul 8, 2013)

I am looking for a recipe/technique where I can make a chocolate molten lava cake that I can make ahead of time (for my restaurant) I've tried a couple, my favorite was the coulant with the ganache in the middle, except the ganache would either sink to the bottom during baking, or the top (bottom after inverting) cracks when the cake sinks as it cools and it cannot be reheated without the ganache leaking out. Does anyone here have a bulletproof Coulant recipe? This has been bothering me for quite some time.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## chinacats (Jul 8, 2013)

Mark Bittman and Jean-Georges Vongerichten do a video here.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jul 8, 2013)

We do one at the club where the molten is poured table side on top of the cake. The center of the cake will actually sink/ collapse...

If I remember, I'll find the recipe tomorrow night.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Jul 10, 2013)

NO ChoP! said:


> We do one at the club where the molten is poured table side on top of the cake. The center of the cake will actually sink/ collapse...
> 
> If I remember, I'll find the recipe tomorrow night.



Let me know, That sounds like a great idea/alternative.

Thanks for the link and recipes, guys.


----------



## MrCoffee (Sep 19, 2013)

butter and flour tall steel ring molds a la soufle (pull the butter vertically to flute the inside)
pipe your mixture into mold on a parchment lined tray, insure no air bubbles.
freeze solid in a blast chiller, hold till service.
blast in a convection at 400F for nine minutes, rest for one. gently free from mold and make sure it doesn't stay in the heat lamps too long.

it will hold it's shape, be molten in the middle, and only requires one batter.

i'll try to digg up the recipe when i get to work.


----------



## MrCoffee (Sep 21, 2013)

(scaled)
7 eggs
.290 kg sugar
.225 kg 60% chocolate
.195 kg butter
.105 kg flour

melt/temper chocolate, melt in butter

sugar the eggs, temper with chocolate/butter

in a hobart on low (for the full batch) add flour, mix till incorporated.

chill mixture then pipe into buttered/floured ring molds. (last post)

freeze

high fan convection for 9 minutes at 400F


----------

